# TODAY on RO



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 8, 2008)

[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]TODAY ON RO[/align]
[align=center]Please keep good thoughts and prayers going today for *Cheryl* and her son! ray:[/align]
[align=center]Neko kitty really needs good thoughts and prayers! 




[/align]
[align=center]Today, MyBabyBunnyâs boy Spice would have been 5.



[/align]
[align=center]And some good news:[/align]
[align=center]Congratulations to Atorres61472[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO* *lalena2148*[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]What typeof lop is Princess Kiara? [/align]
[align=center]:bunny19[/align]
[align=center]*Who is today's Mystery Bunny???*
[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## lalena2148 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> [align=center]*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO* *lalena2148*[/align]
> 
> [align=center]





> [/align]




Thank you!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 8, 2008)

YES! I knew it! That bunny is Millie, belonging to Jess! :biggrin2:

Woo Hoo!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 8, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY* Have a great day 

Yes, that's beautiful Millie girl 

Jan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 8, 2008)

It's Millie! Hooray, I recognized one! She's such a pretty girl, hard to forget! And congrats on the wedding and birthday, and sadness for Spice's would-be birthday


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 8, 2008)

RO Chat Sessions


----------



## Atorres61472 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> [align=center]
> [/align]
> 
> [align=center]And some good news:[/align]
> ...


Thank You


----------



## Haley (Apr 8, 2008)

I was going to say Millie but I also thought it could be Sparky or Scooter so I wasnt sure. 

Should have known that was our beautiful Millie.


----------



## Alexah (Apr 8, 2008)

Aww, cute little Millie...

I actually thought it was my Ruby for a second, but then I realized that the picture was a much better quality than those I take - he he. And after a closer look, she's a bit lighter than my girl. But WAY CUTE nonetheless!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 9, 2008)

Aww - you guys are all so sweet! I was looking down this thread yesterday and did a double take when I saw my Millie. She does love that silly bag!:rollseyes:biggrin2:


----------

